# Won't eat after spayed!



## DaysMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

My Wednesday is about 4 1/2 yrs. She's always been a good dog, generally calm, and an only and inside dog. Recently we found a hungry cold stray and took him in. Obviously, boy & girl together, there was instant "love connection" So to prevent any mishaps, we made appointments and had them spayed & neutered. 
Jack, the stray, came home like nothing even happened. 
Wednesday on the other hand did not. I told them about her hip dysplasia before hand hoping they would be gentle with her. When we picked her up she was I guess typical behavior. Really out of it, groggy. She threw up several times that day & night. We didn't try to feed her that night per vets instructions. Only water, which she threw up anyway. Well now it's been a week and she still won't eat. She just sniffs around the food and walks away. Tried hand feeding, she takes it from my hand but just spits it right out. Tried her regular food, and bought new food to try to entice her. Nothing. She's drinking water though. Also her stomach is bruised from leg to leg under neath. Is this normal? I feel like gentle isn't what they were since so much bruising, but maybe that's normal? Last night I bought her some wet food, she gets on special occasions, she did eat that, slowly, almost like she really didn't even want to. But when I mixed it w her dry food to try that she just sucked the wet food off the kernels & spit them out. Also while she was eating the wet I noticed her chewing kinda odd. Almost like smacking & with her mouth open. I thought maybe the tube they use during surgery could have hurt her mouth somehow, but after inspecting there I didn't notice anything wrong or cut. Tomorrow will be day 8 of no full meal. I was hoping the "she'll eat when she's hungry enough" would take place by now. I'm calling the vet tomorrow, but just curious if anyone else has had a problem similar to this?? 




















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

yes, seeing a vet is the best thing to do. some of those symptoms are normal. but she should be eating more by now. she probably has a complication from the spay.
i might suggest seeing a different vet than the one who did the procedure. if the surgery was botched, the vet won't admit to it. i think you should see a different vet that is highly recommended.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

and good luck. i hope she gets better soon.


----------

